# cage bottoms...



## LittleRooster

Hello all,

Okay, I have possibly an odd question.  I have standard cages for my rabbits.  I posted a pic below of my set up from about a year ago. Right now I have 4 cages in the 4 slots to the right.  No cages on the bottom (am allowing the worm/bunny poo/chicken thing to work).

Anyway, here is my question.  The bottom of my cages, in particular the one to the bottom right that Rowan is in (so no pan underneath) is awfully rusty looking.  The cage is only like a year old. I hose it off every now and then when I do the big cleaning...generally not much is stuck on it.... so no urine or poo stays on the wire.  I don't use harsh chemicals to clean and I know that urine can rust the metal but these cages are made for rabbits...so why are they rusting already? Is there anything I can do to prevent this?







- Kitty
World Tree Rabbitry

EDIT: I probably put this in the wrong section, I was looking at the meat rabbit posts because that is what I am raising (Silver Fox and Am. Chinchilla).


----------



## Ms. Research

LittleRooster said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Okay, I have possibly an odd question.  I have standard cages for my rabbits.  I posted a pic below of my set up from about a year ago. Right now I have 4 cages in the 4 slots to the right.  No cages on the bottom (am allowing the worm/bunny poo/chicken thing to work).
> 
> Anyway, here is my question.  The bottom of my cages, in particular the one to the bottom right that Rowan is in (so no pan underneath) is awfully rusty looking.  The cage is only like a year old. I hose it off every now and then when I do the big cleaning...generally not much is stuck on it.... so no urine or poo stays on the wire.  I don't use harsh chemicals to clean and I know that urine can rust the metal but these cages are made for rabbits...so why are they rusting already? Is there anything I can do to prevent this?
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1345_bunniesinnewhutch.jpg
> 
> - Kitty
> World Tree Rabbitry
> 
> EDIT: I probably put this in the wrong section, I was looking at the meat rabbit posts because that is what I am raising (Silver Fox and Am. Chinchilla).


Don't fret on which section.  I really like your setup.  Very nice.  Regarding the reason the cage is rusting so fast?  I would have no clue on that.  Some things no matter what you use rust faster than others?      Hopefully someone will reply and give you any suggestion on how to stop the rusting that won't hurt the rabbit.


----------



## Mea

I'm guessing that the quickness of rusting *might* have a lot to do with weither the wire was  Galvanised Before Welding... or Galvanised After Welding.  The Gal. After welding stays cleaner looking longer.   

 ( my first thought was where did the cages come from.  We bought some from Tractor Supply... ans they rusted in places, Very fast !... lighter gauge wire. )


----------



## dewey

Speaking as someone in the metal industry with a bottom line that depends on no rust or stopping rust , Rust Oleum paint is the way to go for cages that have mild rust...Cold Galvanizing paint.  It can also be purchased in spray cans for smaller jobs but larger amounts can be purchased for use with spray rigs if one has many cages to do.  I would not get the metallic "fence" paint as it will rub off (much more, anyway) on anything that touches it even though it's cheaper...we use a specialty automotive clearcoat over the metallic which would not be cost effective for rabbit cages. 

First burn the hair off the cages quickly so it doesn't heat the metal (a cheap grill starter or "chef's" torch works fine, that's what I use to torch cages), scrub and wash clean with a grill brush, dry thoroughly, then paint from all angles to be sure to get good coverage and dry for 48 hours before using.  It's not without some residue.

If the cages are badly rusted then replacing the bottoms is the best way to go.  Hog rings or "C" rings can be used and it goes faster than clips and is less costly.

Galvanized after welding is how we do our industrial products but true quality roll wire for making cages is more expensive than most can of us can afford.


----------



## chickenrunnin

Nice Set Up Dewey


----------



## LittleRooster

Hello again,

Sorry for the delay in replying...the notification email got stuck in the spam box!  Thank you for the replies, I think that I will try to paint the bottoms of the cages as suggested here...I got them from Tractor Supply so yes, are thin.  Yesterday was clean the coop and rabbit cages day. I washed them all down and made sure there was no rough edges from the rust or anything but I would like to take care of the rust issue soon.  That will be the next bunny outing day!

Thanks again!


----------



## dewey

chickenrunnin said:
			
		

> Nice Set Up Dewey


 Aw, thank you.


----------



## oneacrefarm

LittleRooster said:
			
		

> Hello again,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying...the notification email got stuck in the spam box!  Thank you for the replies, I think that I will try to paint the bottoms of the cages as suggested here...I got them from Tractor Supply so yes, are thin.  Yesterday was clean the coop and rabbit cages day. I washed them all down and made sure there was no rough edges from the rust or anything but I would like to take care of the rust issue soon.  That will be the next bunny outing day!
> 
> Thanks again!


Little Rooster,

If those are the TSC cages and you have an outside setup, you will be repainting and repainting and repainting. It would be better to clip off the floor and replace with 1x1/2 in GAW 14gauge wire. Klubertanz sells precut floor sections...

Here is a link to the catalog: http://klubertanz.com/images/Klubertanz_Pg8.pdf

Shannon


----------



## terri9630

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> LittleRooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying...the notification email got stuck in the spam box!  Thank you for the replies, I think that I will try to paint the bottoms of the cages as suggested here...I got them from Tractor Supply so yes, are thin.  Yesterday was clean the coop and rabbit cages day. I washed them all down and made sure there was no rough edges from the rust or anything but I would like to take care of the rust issue soon.  That will be the next bunny outing day!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> Little Rooster,
> 
> If those are the TSC cages and you have an outside setup, you will be repainting and repainting and repainting. It would be better to clip off the floor and replace with 1x1/2 in GAW 14gauge wire. Klubertanz sells precut floor sections...
> 
> Here is a link to the catalog: http://klubertanz.com/images/Klubertanz_Pg8.pdf
> 
> Shannon
Click to expand...

You could also check some of the local hardware stores and see if they carry the 1x1/2 inch wire.  I found some at a semi local Sutherlands and also a feedstore.


----------



## oneacrefarm

terri9630 said:
			
		

> oneacrefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleRooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying...the notification email got stuck in the spam box!  Thank you for the replies, I think that I will try to paint the bottoms of the cages as suggested here...I got them from Tractor Supply so yes, are thin.  Yesterday was clean the coop and rabbit cages day. I washed them all down and made sure there was no rough edges from the rust or anything but I would like to take care of the rust issue soon.  That will be the next bunny outing day!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> Little Rooster,
> 
> If those are the TSC cages and you have an outside setup, you will be repainting and repainting and repainting. It would be better to clip off the floor and replace with 1x1/2 in GAW 14gauge wire. Klubertanz sells precut floor sections...
> 
> Here is a link to the catalog: http://klubertanz.com/images/Klubertanz_Pg8.pdf
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could also check some of the local hardware stores and see if they carry the 1x1/2 inch wire.  I found some at a semi local Sutherlands and also a feedstore.
Click to expand...

Just make sure it is 14g and Galvanized After Weld wire, or it won't hold up much better.

Shannon


----------

